# Pastrami



## homeruk (Sep 5, 2016)

Cured a salt beef (corned beef over the pond) and after last weeks brisket smoking thought I would jump in and change it this weekend to a pastrami at the last minute

covered it with mustard adhesive and black pepper, onion powder, thyme, garlic powder, and coriander, smoked until 150f using apple chunks and then put it in the oven at 110C foiled with 150ml water until internal temp of 195F, rested it for 2 hours and it was lovely will be going into my book of love (recipe book)

I know the traditional way would be to braise it after but thought i would give it a go with just the 150ml of water and seemed to pay off, I did soak the beef overnight in fresh water changing it twice to get some of the salt out allowing for not braising which seemed to work ok

also chucked on a cabbage using the same coating as the pastrami and some worcester sauce  a shaving of butter and 2 cloves of garlic..didnt look very pleasing to the eye but sure tasted good!













brisket cabbage 2.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Sep 5, 2016


















pastrami slice 2.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Sep 5, 2016


















pastrami slice.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Sep 5, 2016


















salt beef cabbage.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Sep 5, 2016


















smoked cabbage.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Sep 5, 2016


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 7, 2016)

Homer.  That Looks GREAT!!  Well done buddy!

As for your cabbage, give this a try:  Wash a whole head of cabbage ( I only use green cabbage ).  Remove the core with a good knife.  You need to go pretty deep to get out all the bitter parts.  Fill the whole with room temp butter or margarine ( I use butter ).  Now sprinkle on salt, black pepper, garlic saly and onion powder ( you could also just add this to the butter and mix well ).  Now wrap in at least 2 layers of foil.  Wrap separately and offset the folds.  You don't want the butter to leak out.  Throw the head on the smoker and roll it around from time to time.SOME outter layers may have to be removed because they are burned but for the most part the whole head will be cooked to different degrees.  The outer part may be slightly overcooked but the inner will be slightly undercooked and a bit crisp.  Chop the whole head and serve it all in one bowl.  Flavours and textures all mixed together.  Just my way.  Give 'er a shot.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## homeruk (Sep 7, 2016)

hi danny

that is pretty much what i done, the butter lump on top was just where i had cut the butter up on the same board after coating the brisket and over estimated the amount of butter to stuff the center of the cabbage with so i just plonked it on top as i could not put it back in the fridge, the only difference was there was some coriander also i used

i used a turkey baster at the end to run the butter and juice back through the cabbage before cutting

still munching through the pastrami now


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 9, 2016)

OH MAN!  Well I know that was some good stuff!  I haven't made that cabbage in quite a while.    Ah.....  I gotta go now.  Need to check the fridge for a head of cabbage.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

